# which seachem flourish to use?



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

I use Flourish comprehensive, but am going to be adding the nitrogen, phosphorus, and potassium since my tank is heavily planted. 
You don't need flourish Excel since that provides organic carbon (your CO2 system will take care of that). 
You wouldn't _really_ need the other three that I'm using if your tank is lightly planted with low to moderate light. If it's heavily planted and has high light, you'll need to add those as well. Of course, you could just buy a macro fertilizer that has all 3 mixed together for you. I had asked on the forum earlier today if I could just mix all three of the N, P, and K bottles of Seachem's products together, but haven't had a response yet


----------



## Green Thumb Aquatics (Jan 1, 2012)

if your talking about the liquid fertilizer, you should be using all of them except excell, some shrimp are sensitive to it, but with amano and RCS they should be fine as long as you start off gradually dosing


----------



## alphabeatsco (Feb 26, 2012)

all of them meaning, flourish iron, nitrogen, potassium, and phosphorus?i can see the hobby becoming a little expensive now.

is there a better product out there that has premixed all of those?


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

you can use the normal flourish and buy some dry fertilizers or mixed fertilizers from:
http://aquariumfertilizer.com/index.asp?Option1=products


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

Depends on the brightness of your light. What kind of light do you have, and what are the measurements of your tank?


----------



## Ladayen (Feb 19, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing actually. I currently use flourish. I have no shrimp but there are some pond snails/possibly some ramshorns as well.

What is the difference between regular flourish and excel?


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ladayen said:


> I was wondering the same thing actually. I currently use flourish. I have no shrimp but there are some pond snails/possibly some ramshorns as well.
> 
> What is the difference between regular flourish and excel?


Flourish comprehensive is a micro fertilizer. Flourish excel provides a carbon source for the plants. Some plants, like vals and anacharis are sensitive to it and may die in its presence. People often use Excel in place of co2 injection.


----------



## alphabeatsco (Feb 26, 2012)

my tank is 60 cm wide, it's around 15 gallons.
and has 2 x 24watts T5 tube.
8 hours ago.


----------



## alphabeatsco (Feb 26, 2012)

ive been using diy co2 now, but just can't get it to look as crystal clear and healthy as the shops.
my plants dont seem to pearl, although they are happily growing, with efficient co2.


----------



## ngrubich (Nov 29, 2011)

@alphabeatsco, 

What mixture are you using for your DIY CO2? The mixture I've been using has been able to get my Riccia, anubias, and ferns pearling in my 20 long. The clarity of the water could also be due to the color of light they are using, and/or clarifier they are using. Mine always had a slightly yellow tinge to it, but after I changed one of the bulbs for a colormax, it looks clear/white now


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

60 cm is about 24 inches I think. If you have a 24" 15 gallon tank, then it is probably not very tall. Depending on how good the reflectors are in your 2 x T5HO light, you could have more light than you need. How tall is the tank? And is there a brand name on your light? Either way if you are going to use Flourish Fertilizer, I would use Nitrate, Phophate, Potassium and Comprehensive. It would be much cheaper in the long run if you could find some place to buy dry ferts like these:

http://greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizers-supplements/potassium-nitrate.html

http://greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizers-supplements/mono-potassium-phosphate.html

http://greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizers-supplements/plantex-csmb.html


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

alphabeatsco said:


> ive been using diy co2 now, but just can't get it to look as crystal clear and healthy as the shops.
> my plants dont seem to pearl, although they are happily growing, with efficient co2.


If your plants are healty, and you don't have an algae problem, don't change anything. If the water is just not clear enough, perhaps you don't have enough filtration. What kind of filter do you have.


----------



## alphabeatsco (Feb 26, 2012)

it has plenty of light, diy co2 is going good, but i dont know how some tanks have pearling on all plants, looks very cool. mine's looking healthy but no pearls.

yeah i might just get all the flourish products, im not in favor of the dry fertilizers, just want something that's simply pour.


----------



## retrocity (Apr 18, 2011)

I actually was going to post a similar question. I am running a 5 gallon Eclipse corner, moderately planted with a 10w 6500k bulb. Planning a DIY C02 setup, and was planning to add some fertilizer. Just black gravel for substrate right now.

Only inverts are a nerite(and a few pond snails), but I will be adding cherry shrimp in the future.

The plants range from java fern, java moss, frog bit, argentine swords, anubis nana, and some dwarf baby tears (I know I need to upgrade the light, soon to come).

I had planned to just get flourish comprehensive(maybe root tabs as well), but should I look to get flourish iron, potassium, or any other. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

It will not only be cheaper to order dry ferts from one of the online vendors, but they'll last you many times as long. KNO3, KH2PO4, CSM+B, iron, and probably either GH Booster or K2SO4, and you won't have to buy ferts for a year or two after a $40 or so (shipped) purchase.


----------



## alphabeatsco (Feb 26, 2012)

problem is...im not in america.
all those dry fertilizers powder?
you mix with water?


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

You can make a liquid mixture, or you can dump them into a mug and mix with water before dosing, or you can dump them straight into the tank. Look into EI dosing. You'll have to modify it because your tank has a much lower demand.


----------



## alphabeatsco (Feb 26, 2012)

there's so many dry fertilizers, how do you know what elements you need?


----------



## alphabeatsco (Feb 26, 2012)

would it be better for me to just buy the pre-mix of macro and micro?


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

You can do that. I listed the basic macro chemicals in post #16. I don't know what's available (or in what form) in Aussieland, unfortunately. I'm sure there are some Aussies with in-country sources. But, nitrogen, potassium, phosphorus and a trace mix are the basics.

If premixed works for you, go for it. But the basic chems bought independently will be cheapest.


----------



## alphabeatsco (Feb 26, 2012)

thanks guys


----------



## Bunfoo (Jan 14, 2012)

So if one doesn't have inverts, then excel may be used? But you'd still have to be dosing the other three?


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Pearling is an indication of surplus oxygen in the water. Not an indication of plant health. 

I can make algae pearl if I want.... but that doesn't make it a good thing.


----------



## Ladayen (Feb 19, 2012)

What is pearling?


----------



## alphabeatsco (Feb 26, 2012)

when u see bubbles that looks like pearls on your plants.


----------



## livingword26 (Oct 28, 2010)

Bunfoo said:


> So if one doesn't have inverts, then excel may be used? But you'd still have to be dosing the other three?


It all depends on the light level.

I have snails Red Cherry Shrimp, and Amono Shrimp. They have suffered no ill effects from the Excel.


----------

